# Wow! A 50-pound striper on a 2-pound line



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.roanoke.com/outdoors/billcochran/field/wb/xp-index


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw this on another board. Hell of a catch!!! I didn't read the link, but I think what I saw before said it was an IGFA line class record.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Unreal*

Id have to see it to beleive it hes also not saying what type of line.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I find that very very hard to believe.
Fisherman never lie. : )
The way a Striper fights......no way unless the Striper was dead.....now the only one who knows for sure is the guy who caught it and if he did ...great catch...and if it's not true then he'll have to live with himself.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

I have to agree, the type/brand of line needs to be disclosed.

I am sure the manufacturer of the line would love to utilize such a feat as a marketing ploy to help sales of the line!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Not that hard to believe, assuming he didn't have to turn the fish away from structure or anything like that. I think one of the biggest challenges in landing a big fish like that on light mono is getting a solid hookset.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Uhmm Did ya read the article? He followed it in a boat till it was dead. Wow what a accomplishment...

And yes I am jealous because I haven't caught a 50#er yet...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I read this last week.. i think it was in the Pilot.
The line was 2-pound test Ande Tournament Line http://hamptonroads.com/2008/01/richmonder-tops-2-pound-test-mark-striped-bass


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

OK, cool, at least we know, That company needs him to endorse the line!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Amazing catch... Shoot i have a heck of a time wrestling 10lb bass on 8lb test.. I just cant imagine a 50 lber... talk about having a horshoe up your butt... Dosent seem like much fun though just riding around fallowing it.. stressed it to death.. thats not fishing.. thats hunting..


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

How the heck do you set the hook on 2lb test???? Must be some mighty sharp hooks..lol


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

"he was fishing alone". hmmmm..............


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Cant believe 2 lb line would not snap on the trim tabs while being stretched by a fish that size


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Wow not to start any more "Hating" But real estate salesman????? ANd fishing alone... in a boat? Let the propaganda begin....I havent met an honest salesman ............


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> Not that hard to believe, assuming he didn't have to turn the fish away from structure or anything like that. I think one of the biggest challenges in landing a big fish like that on light mono is getting a solid hookset.


Whether it's true or not, Im not sure what to believe, but, I too think in the open bay it could easily be done. It's amazing what a little pressure, open water, and line capacity will do for you.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

I saw on another forum as well, he appears to be a well respected member, and no one is questioning him over their....


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I believe it and believe the guy has skills. That doesn't mean I like it or think it is sporting. How many other ones did he break off before he finally got the record? They did mention one breakoff...

I'd bet the IGFA does away with this crap within 2 years...line class records are for the birds. I have no problem with all tackle records though.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think it's definitely possible, and I can't stand when people have to cast doubt on something so easily. I caught a 71lb blue cat on 17lb test. Granted they don't fight like a striper, but I couldn't exactly horse him around. If this guy had open water, plenty of line capacity, and a lot of patience, he could have done it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I think it's definitely possible, and I can't stand when people have to cast doubt on something so easily. I caught a 71lb blue cat on 17lb test. Granted they don't fight like a striper, but I couldn't exactly horse him around. If this guy had open water, plenty of line capacity, and a lot of patience, he could have done it.


Gotta agree with that- would take a lot of patience. 

Not sure I see it as sporting either, how many nice fish do you kill to get your name in the record books ?

But possible, yes. I have to admire him for his perseverance, if not his sportsmanship.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

People kill fish when going for line class records. Plenty of others just kill for sport.
I just kill for meat. Kill 'em and grill 'em or catch and release.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

How many white marlin / Sails have been caught on 6lb tippet?? or 12lb test??

like said above, time and tide, you have the time, and a boat to ride the tide...as long as no structure challenges ya, anything can be caught on light line..unfortunately it'll be daid afore ya touch it...

nothing but an ego catch...

I'd rather catch a 30" pup on 20lb line, kiss him on him lips and release to grow bigger...

Thats real fishing...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I have size 22 hooks in my freshwater tackle box, but then again I only catch small fish I used to use .75lb hook line to a size 24 with 1lb running line when float fishing in some places in England. Sometimes fish can be real finicky. My best so far is a 37" cat on 8lb line from the James. Even wrapped him up in a wet blanket an' took him home for pictures then took him back and released him. He/she swam away just fine.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

have you seen the 4lb blue marlin line record its at like 570lbs he probably did the same thing all they do is chase the fish down untill it die's


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

i caught a 81lb 51in black drum on 10lb eagle claw line. i have witnesses and pics. caught it on the cbbt pier


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I believe him after reading the artice it seems he knows what he is doing and anyway that one heck of a catch congrats to him


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Chase it til it dies, that's it. Otherwise he failed to mention the several 38 caliber shots made in the general area of the tail swirls....just kidding.

Fact that the line is not mentioned makes it suspicious. Could it be that it was 2 pound steel line?


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Cdog said:


> And yes I am jealous because I haven't caught a 50#er yet...


LOL - I haven't even caught a *schoolie *yet!!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

*Ande*



togman said:


> OK, cool, at least we know, That company needs him to endorse the line!!


 Sheesh Ande has the most line records dont they? Ill stick to my power pro..Horse em in.. let em free.. if its not on my menu.. 
Kill em and grille em.. or catch and release.. i like that slogan..


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

bcssux said:


> "he was fishing alone". hmmmm..............


I WAS WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO BRING THAT POINT UP


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

That fish was also a line class IGFA record


----------

